# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم تا ۱۴۰۰

## Dr.anderson

سلام دوستان نظام قدیمی
ما جمعی از دانش اموزان نظام قدیم در تلگرام پویشی رو تشکیل دادیم تا برای مطالبه ی حقمون به کمک هم صدامون رو به گوش مسئولان برسونیم با دلایل منطقی از جمله مشکلات معیشتی و مسائلی که کرونا برای هممون ایجاد کرد و....
لطفا به کمپین ما بپیوندید و دوستان خود را نیز دعوت کنید تا با کمک و همدلی یکدیگر مطالبه مون رو با موفقیت به سرانجام برسونیم .

----------


## _Joseph_

فقط 5000 امضا برای تمدید کنکور نظام قدیم  برید کانال kq1400 و لینک رو امضا کنین

----------


## _Joseph_

UP

----------


## _Joseph_

UP

----------


## _Joseph_

up

----------


## telma_alen

ما تل نداریم گروه واتس یا لاعقل اینستا پیج بزنین

----------


## dr.eliot

کی مشخص میشه کنکور نظام قدیم تمدید میشه یا نه؟ کسی چیزی میدونه دیگه داره مهر میشه

----------


## .Delaram

یعنی واقعا بعد از تجربه ی تعویق کنکور هنوزم کمپین میزنید :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  فکر میکنید حرف ما واسه ی کسی مهمه :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (117):

----------

